# Wireless Broadband In Cyprus



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Well, it's only 10 more days until we get back to Cyprus :clap2:

Passport ready, Euros ordered, Kids toys packed...

No broadband dongle for my laptop 

So! if anyone could tell me how I can get online in Cyprus with my laptop, it would be greatly appreciated.

I am basically wanting to plug in a USB wireless dongle into my laptop and carry on working (occasionally) whist on holiday.


Thanks for reading my post, and as always - Thank you in advance for your replies.



Kind Regards



Richard


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

*internet*

HI there are lots of internet cafes, or lots of bars&cafes for the cost of a drink will give you code to log on.
or my hubby uses a cyprus dongal when out buy for about 7O € Monthly payment min about 9€ this is worth it if you are over alot &own a home or it is 5oo deposit


----------



## RichardUK (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW! that seems like an expensive alternative...

I was hoping for something similar to the UK, buy a dongle and top it up as and when required.

I guess I will have to shop around to see what I can find.

Thanks for the reply.



Regards


Richard


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Enjoy your holiday &time with kids, use the cafes or bars , if you must get things done ,it will still be there when you get back lol
Tricia


----------

